# Stuck in regulatory review



## par (May 22, 2005)

My shipment to jgrimball is stuck in alaska pending regulatory review... SUCKS


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ouch!

That does not sound good... actually that SOUNDS really bad :hn 

Bands were on I guess?

Sorry Bro!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Here we have a one word response for such things that usually sums it all up....

BUGGER


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Here we have a one word response for such things that usually sums it all up....
> 
> BUGGER


Really? Here in the states we use the F word and all his little buddies when we feel like that.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm assuming this means they will never make it to their final destination.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JDO said:


> I'm assuming this means they will never make it to their final destination.


Nope. Sucks, but it happens unfortunately.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Myself, being a Canadian (and having little knowledge of US Postal Service/Customs), what are the possible outcomes of this regulatory review?

Slap on wrist, fine, jail time, sender's name on "black list", receiver's name on "black list"...?

Of course, they will dispose the cigars... one by one...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ju1c3r said:


> Myself, being a Canadian (and having little knowledge of US Postal Service/Customs), what are the possible outcomes of this regulatory review?
> 
> Slap on wrist, fine, jail time, sender's name on "black list", receiver's name on "black list"...?
> 
> Of course, they will dispose the cigars... one by one...


I've gotten a few letters from my friends at JFK over the years. Nothing ever happens though.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

You never know... they might not realise that cuban stuff is illegal in Alaska... it is cold and out of the way... Guess it's just a lottery you have to play... I've seen 'em sent with and without bands and got through.

And yes, I believe BUGGER is the best term. either that or BOLLOCKS.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

that really stinks man. hopefully everything turns out OK


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ju1c3r said:


> ...what are the possible outcomes of this regulatory review?


Scene: two customs agents are working in office building 13D, Anchorage Alaska. Jim, the senior officer is reading Club Stogie and Bill is examining a package from Japan.

Bill: "Hey Jim, how's your cohiba situation?".

Jim: "Pretty grim actually, I smoked my last Esplendido last night".

Bill: "You're in luck, we have a few here from Japan".

Jim: "Japan, huh? Whats the chance they are fakes?".

Bill: "I'm sure they are real, this is the package that Par was sending Grim over on Club Stogie".

Jim: "Sweet .. any Trinis in there?"

Bill: "Nah, no Trinis but I have dibs on the Hoyos".

Jim: "No problem, you need me to send the BS letter?"

Bill: "Sure, go wild. I always get a laugh when they sign and send them back. Like we care. "


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

par said:


> My shipment to jgrimball is stuck in alaska pending regulatory review... SUCKS


Sorry to hear that par. I'm curious how they were packed? I've never had anything seized that was vacuum packed with the thick, real vacuum seal bags, and I have a buddy that ships his cubans in an inner vacuum sealed bag with an outer vacuum sealed layer of cheap coffee to throw off the dogs. Was the fact it came from overseas enough of a flag to have the dogs check it?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> Scene: two customs agents are working in office building 13D, Anchorage Alaska. Jim, the senior officer is reading Club Stogie and Bill is examining a package from Japan.
> 
> Bill: "Hey Jim, how's your cohiba situation?".
> 
> ...


 :r Oh man that was good.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

par said:


> My shipment to jgrimball is stuck in alaska pending regulatory review... SUCKS


That sucks for both of us bro! I wonder what will happen next?
Maybe they will release them.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

FROM FEDEX.COM:

FedEx Clearance Process

All shipments crossing international borders must be cleared through Customs in the destination country prior to being delivered to the recipient. Unless the sender specified a broker, FedEx submits shipments to Customs and other regulatory agencies. It is the sender's responsibility to provide the necessary and correct documentation. Shipments that require more than the FedEx International Air Waybill and Commercial Invoice may require more transit time. If shipments are held by Customs because of incorrect or missing documentation we may first attempt to notify the recipient.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Good luck guys. How long has the package been stuck in Alaska?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

croatan said:


> Good luck guys. How long has the package been stuck in Alaska?


Just today, I think par sent it from japan on the 15th.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i try and use USPS for Int. shipments


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Just today, I think par sent it from japan on the 15th.


Then it could be nothing more than the usual cursory customs inspection.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jun 15, 2005 

700 PM Shipment exception ANCHORAGE, AK Regulatory agency clearance delay 

425 PM Clearance delay ANCHORAGE, AK 


105 PM In transit ANCHORAGE, AK Package available for clearance 

1218 PM Arrived at FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK 

722 PM Left origin TOKYO-KOTO-KU JP 

313 PM Picked up TOKYO-KOTO-KU JP


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Looks like it was pulled for a closer look. Hopefully the guys are bored and will let it pass after a couple of shakes .... but honestly it don't look good unless everything was unbanded.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Fedex tracking info hasnt changed yet.
here is the number incase anybody wants to watch 8460 0010 6612


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh boy...

I hope all goes well, good luck Justin. Keep us updated!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

That just sucks out loud!! 

All of those that have watched their shipments as they travel from there to here have sweated out the "clearance" part of the process. You'll see them arrive and then see where they await clearance and then once they clear you breathe a sigh and wait for Fed Ex, DHL, Airborne to show up at your door. I really feel for you guys and appreciate the tension waiting for the unknown to happen. 

If it's any consolation, do a search in the archives for "customs" or "green tape" or "letter". Other BOTLs have had their shipments intercepted and received letters, I don't know of any that have faced prosecution.

Count to 10 and chill.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Good luck guys. 

All this after I decide to have something sent with bands. Oh well...


Scott"sweatypalms"M


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

well its updated:

Jun 16, 2005 6:58 PM 

Shipment exception 

ANCHORAGE, AK 

Regulatory agency clearance delay 

hehe still the same just different time and date.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> Really? Here in the states we use the F word and all his little buddies when we feel like that.


Oh we use that too, when things go from bad to worse..... a bit like I think what may happen here.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Grim,

This sucks man...I guess you better gather up your stash and start smoking before they show up at your door. All kidding aside, I hope it all works out


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

If I get one of these so called infamous customs letters that sum of a bi#$# is going to be framed and hung above my Edison-ador!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

you'll be alright. i get everything shipped with bands. i shop where they GUARANTEE shipping also which is a plus


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Just got a call from fedex. THe package is denied shipment into the US. I will get it back they say, but i have to write a letter.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

be sure to use some choice words in your letter!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Some Definitions:

"Regulatory Review": Customs herf.

"You'll get them back": We'll save the bands and send back rebanded Tamborils.



altbier said:


> be sure to use some choice words in your letter!


Nah, play dumb, no need to piss off people who are only doing their jobs. They don't make the laws.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I would just write a nice letter, get my sticks back and try again. Just hope they don't put you address in to some Database that will set off the red lights when you try to send again. I know a couple of customs guys and while they may not agree with the laws they are sworn to uphold, they do enforce them. Just guys doing their jobs nothing personal. 

I have a package coming from overseas so let the sweating and fretting begin. u :al :hn


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

At least they didn't confiscate them. If you can send them again, I'd say that's a pretty good result.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

par said:


> Just got a call from fedex. THe package is denied shipment into the US. I will get it back they say, but i have to write a letter.


Hey Par, What did you send anyway?


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

A couple of choice items.. 
A PSD4, a Monte #2 and a Bolivar.

I got to send them in writing that i wish them to be returned to me and then i got to pay for shipping them back to me. 

I'm somewhat happy that i send the package with the japanese version of my name (i used katakana for the return address). I did it mostly for fun (and to confure Jgrimball a bit) but heck, i rather have a japanese name in a register than my own name the way it's spelled in english...

Hopefully Fedex wont' ban me...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Ahsoo, engrish not so goodu Par San.
Prease not sendu naughty packagu :r 


Hope it all works out. Next time use the Emporers address
as a return address, that'll have em packen


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

rumour has it (my admin sent me a message) that i got a package from the US stamped "not admitted" returned to my office...

Interesting...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

To: Par-san...
From: George Dubya
Note:
We will not alow these fine cigars into our country, as you didn't send me any. Next time, send me a box, and I might just let yours through.
Lots of Love,
George(y-porgy, puddin') [I was going to add 'and pie', but I figure he's a puddin'].

:r j/k


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Got the stogies back in the same envelope that i sent the sticks in the first place. They must have used x-ray or something?

The stogies are bit drier, but a few days in the humi should cure that.

Jgrimball, i still got you covered -give me another week and i'll send you a package from cali. Not sure how many isom's i can send you though, but i should be able to hook you up with a few good sticks.

sorry for the delay...


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

What a crazy story! Glad it seems to have finally somehow worked out, although that was quite inconvenient. Stupid USA laws.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

can you write your letter in japanese?


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

altbier said:


> can you write your letter in japanese?


Well on the bright side you got the stogies back safe and sound. 
You would think these places would have something better to do than monitor for "illegal" cigars


----------

